# Ever confuse yours with something more serious? (lower-right pain)



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey again.As I've said before, I have all the symptoms of IBS, I had them for a month and a half or so earlier in the year, then they went off, but they came back again recently, and will be going to see a doctor again in a week's time if they don't go off by then.My main problem is that more often than anywhere else, the pain seems to favour the lower-right abdomen and/or bellybutton (though it's certainly not the only place I ever feel it). This always frightens me, because that's where the appendix is. I'm probably being irrational, because appendicitis doesn't cause bloating, or the toilet troubles, plus my symptoms always come on all at once, the pain, the toilet troubles, the bloating, and all go at the same time too, which wouldn't happen if it was something serious like this.Yet somehow, no matter how many times I eliminate the posibility (I have every symptom of IBS, and only ONE vague symptom which could apply to the appendix, but is also a symptom of IBS), and tell myself I'm being irrational, I still get a little afraid.Earlier in the year my doctor even poked around my stomach and said "Nah it's not your appendix".I know that stress heightens the symptoms, and I think my fear/paranoia here causes stress.Sometimes I think that the pain being in the lower right could even be all in my head (though it feels pretty physical).Obviously, I'm going to go back to the doctor to be checked and things, see if this is IBS, and what to do about it, check it definitely isn't anything more serious, but I can't get an appointment for at least a week for various reasons, and I am all alone this week, no company; I need to be able to spend this week not being paranoid.Do any of you have such problems? Any of you worry about these things?I feel that I will be able to live with these symptoms just fine if I can stop being paranoid. Any advice on calming yourself down, helping yourself be rational, etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've had my appendix taken out and I had rumbling appendicitis for years before it. Basically it's when your appendix gets inflammed but not infected.And appendicitis DOES cause toilet troubles. I had very bad sickness and D when I had it.You should get it checked out if you're worried. It will give you piece of mind if nothing else.


----------



## Katters279 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yup i worry about that! In fact i was in so, so much pain last week i ended up in hospital because my doctors thought it was an appendicitis! You're definitely not alone!


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I think that IBS pain is often concentrated in one part of the stomach. I personally get in in my lower left side and directly beneath my ribs in the middle.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have been to see a doctor 4 times for this now. They have said to me "it's not your appendix" after prodding around and stuff. The 4th time the doctor said "if it was your appendix, you'd be dead by now" (I'm assuming he didn't include the 'rumbling appendix' of which you speak, RachL).At the moment I don't have any actual pain there unless I bend over or tense my stomach muscles, and the pain has come on after a day of endulgence in a massive barbeque (loads of bacon and a huge pork chop with loads of fat) and two cans of red bull, so that can't have done it good.I could go and see a doctor again but if they've already told me it isn't, then should I? They took some blood tests which were fine (don't you have a raised white blood cell count if you have a grumbling appendix?), and did some physical tests (I'm guessing it hurts quite bad when they poke it and the like) but they didn't think it was my appendix.According to an 'expert' on the net:"Yes, there is a danger that the grumbling appendix could turn into acute or chronic appendicitis, but this is unusual. Over time, your body's immune system forms a protective zone around the infected appendix, making acute life-threatening peritonitis near impossible."


----------



## Kiss-Me-Deadly (Dec 3, 2007)

I had my gallbladder removed a few years ago because of it.I also may have had appendicitus. My appendix was said to be inflamed but it was just as well i had to removed otherwise the surgeons wouldn't have found the haemorraging (sp?) ovarian cyst that was there. Happy days.


----------

